# Main breaker or not?



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Where in the Code does it specifiy having a main breaker or not?

At an agricultural grain bin site, each grain bin comes off the 200 amp Terminal Box and feeds each grain bin for the fan, unloading auger...etc.
One bin required repair to the service lateral RNC (1" Sked 40) and while I was at it, I planned on upgrading from a simple Raintite box with several wirenuts to a raintight breaker box. I ordered a 20 space panel with a main breaker, but was vetoed by the boss for a 6/12 panel, no room to backfeed the incoming service wires (2 spaces for fan, 2 for auger, 2 for lighting). 
His decision is based on the cheapest route possible; my decision is based on an idea that they will want to expand at a later date and a gut feeling that the service wires need protection.
What is the requirement for having a main breaker or not?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If this is a separate building then you can use the 6 disco rule or a main breaker. Art. 225.33. Same would hold true for a service. 230.72


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the input.

The original wire feeding it is only a 4-4-6 USE, so I am limited to basically 50 amps, but I still hate leaving the panel completely full when I leave. 
There may not be a code requirement to leave spaces, but common sense tells you that this is stupid.

Thanks again,
Rick


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Tada!








more info here


----------



## guschash (Jul 8, 2007)

My same thought inotknow.


----------



## robertwilber (Jan 22, 2007)

*Pay me now AND pay me later...*

You have advised the customer of the most advantageous installation.
I would put the suggestion in writing as part of the estimate/proposal for the installation the way HE wants it.

On this date we offer Blah blah install 6 circuit blah blah. for $x. 
XXX DOLLARS 
Acceptance by authorization and receipt of deposit in amount of $z.

[boilerplate]

________________________________
Authorization for knucklehead company

Recommend installation of 20 circuit panel for $y. Deposit applicable to alternate method if change order received prior to installation.


Then he can't come back later crying about how you should have advised him.


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks guys.

You just get tired of going to one of these 30 year old buildings/grain bins/barns and you find the panel chock-a-block full. You have a bear of a time trying to add anything. Somebody thought that was good enough back then; now it leaves you with your hands tied behind your back trying to get something simple done but it takes alot of labor and tandem breakers to accomplish.
I thought that I had read a Canadian elect. write that it is a part of their Code to leave 2 spaces for future expansion. I wish that we had written guidance along the same lines.

Thanks again,
Rick


----------

